

How much do you pay per line of code? - antoaravinth
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/04/11/cost-of-loc.html

======
ansible
Well, that is an interesting anecdote.

It seems the major difference might be green field development vs. maintenance
of a larger codebase.

A bug might be caused by a single wrong character, but tracking that down
could take considerable effort.

On the other side, I can blast a ton of code in a language I'm familiar with,
especially if I don't need to use a bunch of external libraries.

